# Bumblefoot



## ChrisT (Jun 5, 2020)

Have done surgery on my hen twice. Swelling has gone down, almost all gone. The surgery cut is almost completely healed. She is still limping bad. Just sits all day. The pad where I did the surgery is hard where all the rest of her feet pass are soft. Checked her very close for any leg injuries but everything looks great. I gave her amoxicillin a few days after surgery. She looks healthy but just will not get up and move and again limps very bad on that foot. I'm at a loss and need your help. Thank you so much!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

It sounds as though there is still something in that foot. How confident are you that you got all of the infection out? It can be a trial trying to get it all. 

Did you give her the antibiotics for a few days? How long do you think the infection existed because it can go throughout the body if not caught early enough. Which would mean a much longer course of antibiotics. 

A pic would be helpful. One of her foot and one of her overall. A lot can be told by the bird's eyes and body positioning. 

BTW, how old is she?


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

You said that you checked the entire leg? No swelling of any kind? No odd looking spots that could have been mistaken for dirt or something? I'm thinking the infection could have spread to the leg bones themselves. Although that doesn't explain why the pad is hard but we can address that separately. 

You can try getting her into a warm epsom salt soak for the leg, at least once a day for a few days, that might help. She may be limping because the pad is hard, it would kind of feel like if you were wearing a brick for a shoe on one foot and a memory foam slipper on the other.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Sylie said:


> She may be limping because the pad is hard, it would kind of feel like if you were wearing a brick for a shoe on one foot and a memory foam slipper on the other.


I have no words.


----------



## ChrisT (Jun 5, 2020)

robin416 said:


> It sounds as though there is still something in that foot. How confident are you that you got all of the infection out? It can be a trial trying to get it all.
> 
> Did you give her the antibiotics for a few days? How long do you think the infection existed because it can go throughout the body if not caught early enough. Which would mean a much longer course of antibiotics.
> 
> ...


She is prob. 2 yrs old. Yes I gave her amoxicillin for a few days after surgery. I razor bladed the scab off and was able the second time to pull out what looked like a little thorn from in the middle. I agree I think it is still in there. I just hate to cut her foot deeper. I'll send pics after work today. Thank you so much for your help.


----------



## ChrisT (Jun 5, 2020)

Sylie said:


> You said that you checked the entire leg? No swelling of any kind? No odd looking spots that could have been mistaken for dirt or something? I'm thinking the infection could have spread to the leg bones themselves. Although that doesn't explain why the pad is hard but we can address that separately.
> 
> You can try getting her into a warm epsom salt soak for the leg, at least once a day for a few days, that might help. She may be limping because the pad is hard, it would kind of feel like if you were wearing a brick for a shoe on one foot and a memory foam slipper on the other.


Yes, checked her leg several times. No swelling, joint damage, moving very well. Checked the rest of her foot and other foot and they have soft pads, no indication what so ever of anything else wrong. I'll be sending pics after work. Just acts like her foot is very sore.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

It's sounding more and more like something is going on in the foot. Sylie is right, soak her foot. 

Didn't you get any pus out? Usually it's very thick and white. If that got sealed back up into her foot she's going to keep having problems.


----------



## ChrisT (Jun 5, 2020)

robin416 said:


> It's sounding more and more like something is going on in the foot. Sylie is right, soak her foot.
> 
> No, never any puss either time. Just that thorne I removed the second time and a tiny piece of white tissue the first time. But it didn't resemble any of the "cernal" I have seen in the videos. I would guess it probably not any infection.
> 
> Didn't you get any pus out? Usually it's very thick and white. If that got sealed back up into her foot she's going to keep having problems.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Chris to fix the above post, hit edit. It will let you post what you had wanted to say. Quite a few people make this mistake.


----------

